# John fights plan to evict pet croc



## Karly (Dec 22, 2010)

A PROSERPINE man feels he is fighting a David and Goliath battle to stop the Queensland Government from taking a pet crocodile left to him in his father's will. 

Don't really know how I feel about this one.... On one hand the croc has been with the family for years, why worry about it now. On the other hand, rules are rules and everyone should be made to follow them.....

*Published On:* -
*Source:* Townsville Bulletin

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## AaronR (Dec 22, 2010)

GO JOHN Best of luck mate I think most of the Herp community should help out if I was a little closer than I am I would offer to personally help make any changes to enclosures etc Good Luck John


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 22, 2010)

awwwwwwww I hope he gets to keep the croc ...bloody government BS is all its about as said by another reader if she is worried about public safety ..then she will have to security fence a lot more caravan park near croc waters then just his one now...typical fat cat attitude ...leave him alone get on with doing your REAL JOBS that us tax payers pay you for ...


----------



## Braidotti (Dec 22, 2010)

The Croc has been with them for 47 yrs, I hope he wins and gets to keep her ay.


----------



## JAS101 (Dec 22, 2010)

from the way i read it , as long as he fix`s the enclosure so the croc cant get out then there is no issue witch is fair enough .


----------



## Jeabou (Dec 22, 2010)

I think Anna Bligh should be fed to Charlie.


----------



## hornet (Dec 22, 2010)

It does seem like a lot of fuss being made over nothing to me, he has been given a 12month permit to keep the croc and as long as the enclosure is up to standards, which is fair enough, then he will be allowed to keep it


----------



## dossy (Dec 22, 2010)

Jeabou said:


> I think Anna Bligh should be fed to Charlie.



i do agree, once john gets the enclosure "fixed" she should apolojys by giving charlie a tummy rub...from the inside


----------



## James..94 (Dec 22, 2010)

dossy said:


> i do agree, once john gets the enclosure "fixed" she should apolojys by giving charlie a tummy rub...from the inside


 
First some kids, now a politician. Where is this going to end Hayden
I think he should be able keep charlie as pointed out there are many camping spots very close to the rivers edge in Kakadu and similar places, that are closer to the waters edge than this guy to his pool.


----------



## jinin (Dec 22, 2010)

I think its quite fair actually, He just needs to fix the enclosure??


----------



## JAS101 (Dec 22, 2010)

jinin said:


> I think its quite fair actually, He just needs to fix the enclosure??


 yup from what i read . whinging and bitching about other camping spots or anything like that is pointless , its not about the other places its about its enclosure needing to be fixed .


----------



## hornet (Dec 22, 2010)

James..94 said:


> First some kids, now a politician. Where is this going to end Hayden
> I think he should be able keep charlie as pointed out there are many camping spots very close to the rivers edge in Kakadu and similar places, that are closer to the waters edge than this guy to his pool.


 
there is a big difference between the wild and some guys pet croc though, camping near water ways up north people are normally aware of the risks, not everyone camping near this guys place is aware of a large croc being in the nextdoor neighbors backyard.


----------



## James..94 (Dec 22, 2010)

hornet said:


> there is a big difference between the wild and some guys pet croc though, camping near water ways up north people are normally aware of the risks, not everyone camping near this guys place is aware of a large croc being in the nextdoor neighbors backyard.


 True true. Reading over it again I agree he should fix his pool, seems more logical than complaining to everyone about it.


----------



## Bob2 (Dec 22, 2010)

Strange they are worried about public safety, but not for 12 months. If it was that much of a safety issue, wouldn't it need to be rectified immediately?


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 22, 2010)

Bob2 said:


> Strange they are worried about public safety, but not for 12 months. If it was that much of a safety issue, wouldn't it need to be rectified immediately?


arrrrrrrrrrr common sense does exist .........its all BS ...let him keep the croc and the caravan park can put up a warning sign of a watchdog croc on next property


----------

